# indiglo guages for 1.6 w/o tach



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

I've searched everwhere including ebay,procarparts.com,nopi,etc...and I can't seem to find anyone selling indiglo guages for the 97 sentra 1.6 w/o tach.I need the ones that slide over the needle but can't find them.I even did a search on here....Can anyone help me..please!


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Damn, I might wanna get rid of mine once i get the 200sx cluster..I'll let you know


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

you mean..........like...........these?



















got em off ebay after about 3 months searching. when you do your search, try going like this.
(in the search thingy)
95 sentra
96 sentra
....
all the way to 99 sentra

all the same interchangeable part, so it will fit  just kinda takes patience. and if your lucky, youll get ones like mine, that are green, then have a dimmer, and a switch to change them blue.

good luck!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, try looking up " Sentra Gauges" That is how I found the one's for my 92 and I pretty sure they had one's for the ser and se on there like the one's pictured. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Code13 (Feb 7, 2003)

http://www.importintelligence.com/F...=12601737&CustID=Xtal&-Error=index.html&-Edit 
Import Intelligence Xtal Gauges might look better


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Code13 said:


>


I have to say those look kinda cool, amber or red would be cool for the lighting, and the interior of the dash might be a bit distracting, but it looks cool


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Code13 said:


> http://www.importintelligence.com/F...=12601737&CustID=Xtal&-Error=index.html&-Edit
> Import Intelligence Xtal Gauges might look better




.....i hate you.


j/k  

damn. thats cool. i want some.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hm........didnt the SE and se-r both have a tach? no go for me. :-/


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> you mean..........like...........these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody know where I can to buy those glow gauges? On eBay I can found just only with tach and w/o tach for old B12 or sometching called Euro version.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i found these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7940267094&category=33677

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7940905999&category=33677


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

too bad those aren't indiglos  , they are just reversed glow.
i want indiglos too so that they could match my indiglo HVAC thing


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea i know, i personally think the reverse look a lil better but that could just be me.

the center of the gauges glow and that would match the glowing hvac
i have it in my car and it looks good IMO


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

true, ive been wanting to buy the reverse glows for like a year now but i always dump my money on something else, even tho the gaugues are only like $40 or so


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i got my gauges for like $25 shipped from ebay. every once and a while a good deal like that will come along.


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> i found these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7940267094&category=33677
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7940905999&category=33677


I saw that one - this is EURO version and have some holes [I don't know for what] at temp+fuel gauge.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> too bad those aren't indiglos  , they are just reversed glow.
> i want indiglos too so that they could match my indiglo HVAC thing


wanna swap?  i was hoping to find the reverse ones, but these were all i found at the time. i have the hvac also, but i may get rid of it......was neat at first, now its just too much glowing lol


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> too bad those aren't indiglos  , they are just reversed glow.
> i want indiglos too so that they could match my indiglo HVAC thing


Somebody sold full indiglo gauges on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7941154078&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT

but I'm looking for reverse versrion


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

*For what Sentra?*

Checkt this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7941224841

Can somebody explain for what are 2 holes at the bottom of fule+temp gauge? I haven't any things here on my Sentra '98 GXE


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

you talking about the 2 holes in each of the bottom corners?

i think those are for lil screws that hold it down, at least thats how it worked on mine


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> you talking about the 2 holes in each of the bottom corners?
> 
> i think those are for lil screws that hold it down, at least thats how it worked on mine


No - both are bigger - one looks like rect, second like rounded.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Scyzor75 said:


> No - both are bigger - one looks like rect, second like rounded.



well im stumped, as usual


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

No problem - thanx for fast answer! I don't to buy something what will be looks ugly [those two holes for nothing]


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

you know what... it looks like thats for if you have a clock built into the cluster the rect hole would be the clock and the round one would be for the thingy you would use to set the time, i dunno im just guessing


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> you know what... it looks like thats for if you have a clock built into the cluster the rect hole would be the clock and the round one would be for the thingy you would use to set the time, i dunno im just guessing


I think this is it. I don't know if Nissan Sunny used this same gauges cluster, it has clock.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Scyzor75 said:


> Somebody sold full indiglo gauges on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7941154078&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> but I'm looking for reverse versrion


ive noticed those on ebay few days ago as well


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> ive noticed those on ebay few days ago as well


I know, but I try to figure out for what are those 2 holes. When I put them I will have 2 holes here :lame:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As mentioned, those holes are for the clock. Some B13s and had a clock within the gauge cluster.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

here is another pair of the guauges by the same seller,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7942440337&category=43952&sspagename=WDVW
if anyone is interested in buying


----------



## slow98gxe (Oct 12, 2004)

i just bought a pair of those yesterday from the same seller...does anybody have these...how are they?


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

slow98gxe said:


> i just bought a pair of those yesterday from the same seller...does anybody have these...how are they?


I thinking also about them, but this is a "full indiglo" version not a reverse indiglo only


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yes i know, the full indiglow look ok, but if you change the light for the needle, i dont think you gonna see the needle like u would if you had reverse glow. For some reason now i think reverse glow look much cleaner, and if you change the bulb and make your needle let say ..red, you'll be able to notice it more than on full indiglo gaugues


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> yes i know, the full indiglow look ok, but if you change the light for the needle, i dont think you gonna see the needle like u would if you had reverse glow. For some reason now i think reverse glow look much cleaner, and if you change the bulb and make your needle let say ..red, you'll be able to notice it more than on full indiglo gaugues


But where I can to buy reverse glow without hole for a clock? :givebeer:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i donno, its not a huge deal for me, i never even noticed it untill you mentioned the hole here on the forum


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> change the light for the needle, and if you change the bulb and make your needle let say ..red


Then which of them http://autolumination.com/194.htm I must to buy? Or better will be paint needles?

Thanx


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Got my gauges off ebay...but it's with tach (much easier to find). Take a look at my website and check them out. The install was pretty easy, just be VERY CAREFUL with the plastic cover..."you break it you buy Mr." I'm on the search now to replace the bulbs in the back of the cluster with hyperwhites and also on the search for reverse indiglos for my A/C panel.....any suggestions peeps???


----------



## slow98gxe (Oct 12, 2004)

i got some new ones with the dimmer and the switch to change from blue to green that ill sell for 30 bucks...theyre brand new never been used...just havent had the chance to get them installed...just pm me or email me if you want them [email protected]


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

I got from eBay thos same indiglo gauges with a swich/dimmer and I will install them next weekend, I think... But I still searching for red needle bulbs [I have no idea what kind of 194's I need]


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Scyzor75 said:


> I got from eBay thos same indiglo gauges with a swich/dimmer and I will install them next weekend, I think... But I still searching for red needle bulbs [I have no idea what kind of 194's I need]


You need #158 bulbs for the instrument panel...but I'm searching for these in hyperwhites so if you come across some, let me know :cheers:


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> You need #158 bulbs for the instrument panel...but I'm searching for these in hyperwhites so if you come across some, let me know :cheers:


Check here http://autolumination.com/194.htm - they put that 194 = 147 152 158 159 161 ....


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh yeah, they are the same...does anybody have good experience with these lights???


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> Oh yeah, they are the same...does anybody have good experience with these lights???


and what kind of them will feet (they have many of 194  )


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

whoever has the indiglo gaugues ..i got a question
how is the visibility of the needle?
I have stupid concerns..but i think you won't see the needle that much cause of the glow


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> whoever has the indiglo gaugues ..i got a question
> how is the visibility of the needle?
> I have stupid concerns..but i think you won't see the needle that much cause of the glow


 If you get the reverse indiglo gauges...what I did I painted the needles red with a sharpie...and I'm installing the hyper white 194 bulbs in the back of my instrument cluster.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so..if you dont paint the needles.. you pretty much can't see them right?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ebricenojr said:


> If you get the reverse indiglo gauges...what I did I painted the needles red with a sharpie...and I'm installing the hyper white 194 bulbs in the back of my instrument cluster.


you have the euro reverse glow
i was talking about the full glow gauges, and those in my opinion over-bright the needle. 
In your case i dont think it was necessery to pain the needles since the back of the gaugue is not lit up. With the full glow gaugues like the HVAC overlays the back is fully lit up


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> you have the euro reverse glow
> i was talking about the full glow gauges, and those in my opinion over-bright the needle.
> In your case i dont think it was necessery to pain the needles since the back of the gaugue is not lit up. With the full glow gaugues like the HVAC overlays the back is fully lit up


 Oh ok. Well in the beginning the needles were ok, but then I read up that if you paint them red or buy the needle kit, they would stand out more and it's true...they do. Well, the glow gauges your talking about would definitely stand out with painted needles.

About the HVAC overlays...have you seen any euro reverse ones like my gauges??? That's what I'm looking into. Let me know if you spot any on the net :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

na i haven't seen the euro hvac overlays, i dont think they make them


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> so..if you dont paint the needles.. you pretty much can't see them right?


I have installed full indiglo gauges and didn't paint needles. Works OK and I see needles  One thing can be lookd better - there is not enough light on the odometer


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what light bulbs do you have in the cluster? White?


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> what light bulbs do you have in the cluster? White?


Yeap! I left white, becouse I can't founf what kind of 194's I need to change. I just made needles little dimmer (block a light which goes to needles)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Scyzor75 mentioned this site before: 
http://autolumination.com/194.htm 
I'm just curious..has anyone tried the bulbs that supposed to emit light in like 270 degrees ?


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey, I just ordered my reverse glow gauges from ebay and a set of Hyper Red Needles from Import Intelligence. Now I am wondering it says under the disclaimer that professional installation is recommended. Does anyone know what places would install something like these I am guessing I can't take it to my typical garage, would I want to check the yellow pages for a automotive custom shop.

Thanks
Leland


----------

